# The new sharpie pen refills



## PTsideshow (Jan 15, 2012)

While in one of the big box stores, to pick up a couple of sharpies. I came across a new one, it is a sharpie refillable type! I looked for a package of refills,  but the young lady said they didn't have them. Since she was trying to  be helpful, she said that most any refill probably would work.

Not  wanting to explain why I was asking, and get that blank look of  confusion. When you tell some people today, that you actually make/fix  things. 

Has anybody used them in a pen making project, and what  type of pen style? From the looks of the one style they had for sale in  the store. It closely resembles the look of a roller ball pen style.

Aluminum brushed look finish, For around $10.00 US 
Was wondering if anybody has used any in making a pen from them?
:clown:


----------



## ve3bax (Jan 15, 2012)

I have been looking for them but they don't seem to be available up here... I'd imagine they could be easily adapted to use in a kitless pen as long as you can find a tap that matches he tread pitch on the refill...


----------



## alphageek (Jan 15, 2012)

If you search here for _sharpie refill_, you will find quite a bit of info.

This thread might be the most useful to you: http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/does-anyone-make-kit-turn-something-like-sharpies-72548/


----------



## OOPS (Jan 15, 2012)

I have purchased a refill to make one of these, but haven't gotten around to it yet.  A friend of mine has made two so far.  One of the problems is that the refill takes an unusual tap, which is expensive.  Others have taken the soft threads on the refill and have "adjusted" them to fit a more common tap.  This would require a similar adjustment for each refill down the road, which could be problematic should you want to sell them.  

I purchased the brushed aluminum body as well.  My thought was to cut out the thread section of the aluminum body and seat it into a pen of my own design.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## BSea (Jan 15, 2012)

This may be a little off the subject.  But if you want a fine line sharpie, Private reserve sells a rollerball refill (6040) that is a felt tip (Made by Schmidt).  It's what I use in my everyday pen.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 15, 2012)

Guess I was a couple of years to late, As I just seen them in the big box office supply.
But thanks for the head up and the links, just finished reading them
:clown:


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have made pens for the Sharpie refill in the past.  I decided it would be a good project for my new lathe to make a video on how I make the Sharpie pen.  I think I got my tap through a group purchase and was searching for info on that.  

Here is the link to my video: Making a Pen to fit the Sharpie Refill - YouTube


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 21, 2012)

By the way I bought refills the other day at Office Depot.


----------



## el_d (Mar 21, 2012)

Hobby lobby has the refills also.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 21, 2012)

BSea said:


> This may be a little off the subject.  But if you want a fine line sharpie, Private reserve sells a rollerball refill (6040) that is a felt tip (Made by Schmidt).  It's what I use in my everyday pen.



Bob,

Where do you get this Schmidt refil?  I love writing with a fine tip sharpie but was not aware there was a refill that would fit our pens.


----------



## biednick (Mar 21, 2012)

Ive made 2. I can pick up another and do a tutorial if anyones interested.


----------



## hewunch (Mar 21, 2012)

MesquiteMan said:


> BSea said:
> 
> 
> > This may be a little off the subject.  But if you want a fine line sharpie, Private reserve sells a rollerball refill (6040) that is a felt tip (Made by Schmidt).  It's what I use in my everyday pen.
> ...



http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...tegory_id=129&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60


----------



## BSea (Mar 22, 2012)

hewunch said:


> MesquiteMan said:
> 
> 
> > BSea said:
> ...


You can also get them from Indy-Pen-Dance, but they aren't on the site.


----------



## TomW (Mar 22, 2012)

biednick said:


> I can pick up another and do a tutorial if anyones interested.



Um.....YES!

Tom


----------



## biednick (Mar 22, 2012)

TomW said:


> biednick said:
> 
> 
> > I can pick up another and do a tutorial if anyones interested.
> ...



Alright, as soon as I get a chance Ill do it.


----------



## TerryDowning (Mar 26, 2012)

Where does one get a .450 x 26 tap? is there an alternative?


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 26, 2012)

I ordered my .450 x 26 in a group purchase.  There was a post sometime ago that said a 1/2 x 20 tap would work.   http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/sharpie-tap-86803/


----------



## TerryDowning (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks,

I do have 7/16 x 24 and 1/2 x 20 on hand so I'll give those a try.


----------

